# Military Navigators Watch On Tv



## beach bum (Aug 9, 2010)

I last evening there was an episode of "Flog It" on BBC2, some thing a I seldom watch, how ever last evening there was a watch which sold for three grand, I only caught the actual auction and missed the appraisal part of the programme. 

Anyone want to enlighten me as to what the watch was? , they had put an estimate of Â£1500 on it, which shows how clever they are. :boredom:

Coincidentally that programme was followed by "Put Your Money Where Your Mouth Is" two experts buy stuff to sell at a profit, the one was bidding on a Rolex datejust and stopped bidding at just over Â£400 which struck me as odd.

regards

beach bum


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Check out the iplayer

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b0178czl/Flog_It!_Series_10_Preston/

The story starts at 34.19 and the auction starts at 41.15

One to look out for at the next bootfair! Thanks for pointing it out


----------



## beach bum (Aug 9, 2010)

Ah ha ! the wonders of iPlayer I keep forgetting about it







so the watch was a by Lange and Sohne not a name I'm familiar with TBH I remember reading a book on WWII re Air war and there was reference there that an FW190 had been shot down in Holland somewhere and the locals had whipped the pilots watch almost before he hit the ground. It was described as being as big as a clock whether that fits with this watch I don't know . Interesting though, and the watch really looks familiar when viewed without being able to give reference to how large it was.

regards

beach bum


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

I Have an Hanhart Cal 40 recently restored case all replated. Value anyone???


----------

